
No, Humans Will Never Achieve Interstellar Travel - applecore
http://observer.com/2016/07/no-humans-will-never-achieve-interstellar-travel/
======
2close4comfort
Well as long as we feel that limited, I guess we will be. I would rather think
that we will uncover/relearn that we do not have physics solved and we come to
a new understanding of natural limits. Unless we all get stuck watching AGT
and playing Pokemon GO and choose to give up on everything else.

------
dudul
Interesting. The title is a little misleading compared to the content of the
article. I was expecting to see something in the line of "interstellar travel
is impossible", but it ended up being "it's the next thing after humans who
will achieve it, not human themselves".

------
ChicagoDave
I think I agree with this.

------
theandrewbailey
see also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12046235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12046235)

